# Mast Cell Tumor/need info



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I posted earlier this week in the main discussion group that a good friend's GR, Nala was having a mass removed. The pathology is back and it is Mast Cell Tumor Grade III/Intestine and Bladder. Anyone out there have any experience and advice with this? We are all devastated.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's golden, Nala. My golden Annie was diagnosed with a Grade III Mast Cell Tumor on her leg back in August of 2009. I did everything I could to fight it. She went through chemo and also had her leg amputated (to make her more comfortable). Sadly she passed away three months later in November of that year. I'm sorry I don't have any information as to how Grade III tumors affect the intestines/bladder. I wish them all the best though and hope Nala has a better outcome than Annie.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

I am sorry to hear this as well. The grade is important in mast cell tumours. I was very lucky with my last golden. Her tumour had not spread beyond the skin site and the surgery got all of the margins. Because it spreads via the body's own histamines, once it gets going it is difficult to stop.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My Golden boy, Beau, had 2 mast cell tumors removed. They were both grade 1 fortunately and they never returned and he never had more develop. Sadly he died from bone cancer two years later.
I am so sorry your friend is dealing with this. Cancer is such a terrible disease. I hope there is a treatment that can help her with her dog.
I'll keep her in my thoughts for strength and healing.

EDIT: Just wanted to add that with mast cells it is very important that very wide margins are used during surgery.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for sweet Nala.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you all for posting your experiences. I will pass on all of this info to my friend. Nala has an appointment to remove sutures on the 13th and then a follow up with the surgeon on the 21st. I guess at that time they will go over options. Thanks again.


----------



## LovingBella (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Nala. My girl, Abby, had a Grade II mast cell tumor on her rear leg removed when she was almost 6 years old. The surgeon got really good margins and she recovered without chemo or radiation and lived to be almost 10. I did give her some supplements... esiacc tea and a good mushroom complex to help her fight it off naturally.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vrmueller*

vrmueller

I will pray for Nala and your friend.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart goes out to your friend. This is such devastating news.

A quick search turned up this article on mast cell tumors, including information on grading them and the related prognosis: Mast Cell Tumors. It says, " GRADE III TUMORS - This is the worst type of mast cell tumor to have. Grade III tumors account for approximately 25% of all mast cell tumors and they behave very invasively and aggressively. If only surgical excision is attempted without supplementary chemotherapy, a mean survival time of 18 weeks (4-5 months) can be expected." It looks like radiation therapy can be effective enough to give it serious thought.

I hope that this sweetheart has a fighting chance.

Holding Nala and your friend in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Lucy for the the web site info. I will pass it on to Nala's mom.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Holding Nala in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for Nala.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

*Update*

Just wanted to give an update on Nala. She is recovering from her surgery and finally eating and keeping it down. They took a small mass from her bladder in addition to the large one in her intestines. Nala saw the oncologist this week and put her on Benedryl and Prilosec. The dr. told my friend that with Mast Cell it normally starts on the skin and then progresses internally. Nala's started in the intestine and spread to the bladder. She is showing evidence of more tumors on her back. The dr. is giving her about 4 months. The goal is to keep her eating and keeping her comfortable. She is such a wonderful girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Keeping sweet Nala in my thoughts and prayers. I hope she is doing well.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that I missed the update on sweet Nala. Am praying real hard that her pain is kept at bay and you have much more time with your beautiful girl!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending my prayers, hope Nala is doing well.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

How is Nala doing? Hope she is feeling better and well there is no pain. Sending healing thoughts and prayers that she can still enjoy most of the things that she loves.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My golden Acadia had cancer in her bladder. The oncologist really stressed giving Esther C(it tricks the cancer into thinking it has eaten without giving it nutrition) and a high protein diet with a few simple carbs as possible. She went to the Rainbow Bridge at age 9.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Im so sorry about Nala, my lovely girl had mast cell cancer, she recovered from her first major surgery and we kept her for another two years and then it came back. Keeping her comfortable is the best thing and surrounding her with love. Its such a nasty disease, she sounds as if shes done so well, bless her, thinking of them and sending them love and care x


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

My Beau had a small mast cell tumor(stage1) removed from his side but they were able to get it all with clear margins. Unfortunately we lost him to hemangiosarcoma in the lungs 2 years later at 11 years old. I am so sorry for you friend and I hope there will be some way to beat this. They will be in my thoughts.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

*Update on Nala*

I received a great update on Nala this weekend. She is eating like a horse and wanting to go on walks. My friend does have her on a high protein, very low carb diet. She is on Pepcid, Benedryl and Pred. She just had 2 cysts aspirated at her oncology appt. last week and thankfully they were not cancerous. Nala celebrated her 9th birthday on March 14th and praying she keeps on going. Thanks so much for your prayers and well wishes. Nala is one great girl!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is great new. My Honey had a grade II MCT removed from her rear leg 3 years ago next month. It was a strange little place, looking like a tiny flesh color balloon half full of water, or a blister half full of water. Was the size of a pencil erasure. My vet didn't think it really was anything to worry about, but decided to remove it anyway. As he said, after he removed it, it was "very ugly underneath>' Sent ifif off, result came back grade II MCY. 

he then removed a much larger area and it came back clean edges. She has been on daily benadry ever since. I also have had her on grainless, low carb, but it was also high protien and that caused her to have to much protien in her blood and urine and we are wokring on that now and she is on Science Diet KD instead of her Taste of the Wild. As soon as her blood work gets back to normal, we are going back to grainelss.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy belated birthday to sweet Nala, sending my prayers and best wishes.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Nala!! Hope she continues to enjoy life for many years to come, free of pain.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am keeping Nala in my thoughts and I hope she has many more great days and months.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm glad to hear Nala is doing so well!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

*Update for Nala*

I talked to Nala's mom yesterday and she said that there is another large tumor in her private part area that was found by the groomer this past weekend. Her appetite has also decreased. She is still able to go on some short walks. Nala is still on the Benedryl and Pred. The dr. had advised to increase the Pred to see if that makes any difference. We will see. Keeping sweet Nala in our prayers.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

We will keep Nala and her mom in our prayers. Hoping for many more pain free days!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Definitely keeping Nala in our prayers. There is just too much for this awful disease.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Keeping sweet Nala in my prayers.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

*Another Update:*

Just found out that Nala had 3 more tumors removed yesterday. Two of them were on her back and the large one was at her vaginal area (poor sweet girl). She already can't control her peeing and now this. 

She is still keeping up with her appetite, but picky. The drs. had given her approx. 2 months from the first surgery (mass in her intestines). The 2 months is coming up and her family is a mess. She still continues her regimine of Benedryl and Pred. Please keep Nala in your thoughts as she fights this monster.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Keeping Nala in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs to a fighter girl.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Sending so many prayers for sweet Nala and her family. Cancer is such a horrible disease, and takes far too many of our beloved Goldens. My friend's girl Izzy just turned nine, and had a stage 2 MCT removed from her neck. The Vet said she got clean margins, but Wendy is really diligent about checking her for any new lumps.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending my prayers for Nala.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your continuous thoughts and prayers for Nala. Update as of today is the 3 tumors came back as mast cell just like the others. The surgical site that was at her neck is now infected and she is on high doses of antibiotics. Not good because she is throwing up and can't keep food down. I am just wondering with this type of cancer, each time a new tumor is found, does it need to be removed? Is it really necessary to put her through this when there is no cure? This is just so unfair.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Quality of Life*

It's ok to stop the surgeries. My girl had 8-9 MCT over the last 5 years of her life. The Mast Cells got in her lymph system when she was 9. The vet and I talked it over and decided no more surgeries. My feeling was I would prefer a shorter life with better quality of life for her time left. I also took her off the prednisone because it messed with her tummy. I'm sorry for Nala and her humans. The greatest love of all for our 4 legged friends is to let them go when they are not going to get better.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

:yuck:


Rastadog said:


> It's ok to stop the surgeries. My girl had 8-9 MCT over the last 5 years of her life. The Mast Cells got in her lymph system when she was 9. The vet and I talked it over and decided no more surgeries. My feeling was I would prefer a shorter life with better quality of life for her time left. I also took her off the prednisone because it messed with her tummy. I'm sorry for Nala and her humans. The greatest love of all for our 4 legged friends is to let them go when they are not going to get better.


I know. Is it my place to tell her this?


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending many thoughts andf prayers for Nala and her family.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Yes*

I know. Is it my place to tell her this?[/QUOTE]

Yes, but go easy. Your friend may need reassurance or hasn't accepted Nala's fate.. Make it about Nala. If your friend offers strong resistance I would let it go. 

Yesterday I spoke to my next door neighbor about his 16 year old golden. I watch Killian when my neighbors go away. I took care of him all weekend. He loves to run to my house, 250 ft, to see my two idiots, Pronto and Disco. This weekend I noticed Killian's rear end is worse and his breathing is very labored. I am afraid Killian's time is short I suggested to my neighbor he get Killian over to our vet so he could be more comfortable. I will not push the issue now but felt I owed it to Killian and my neighbor. Good luck with Nala's humans.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Atticus has a MST Grade II-III. We tried to treat it with two types of chemo--they worked marginally. The MST is on his R front leg. He is not doing well. We are going to try one more type of chemo and a blood transfusion (he is now severely anemic). If that doesn't work--we will make him comfortable and let him go to the Bridge. The one oncologist keep suggesting amputation with additional chemo but with Atticus' bad heart--he might not survive the surgery. And to what end? Spending your few remaining weeks or months on 3 legs? Enough is enough. 

Stopping surgeries IS an option. It's all about the quality of life. It sucks that and owner has to make that decision--'but that comes with the territory'... Our Goldens rely upon us for that.

I pray that Nala has a good quality of life--for whatever length of time she has left. And prayers to her family and you as well.

Scott J.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Rastadog said:


> I know. Is it my place to tell her this?


Yes, but go easy. Your friend may need reassurance or hasn't accepted Nala's fate.. Make it about Nala. If your friend offers strong resistance I would let it go. 

Yesterday I spoke to my next door neighbor about his 16 year old golden. I watch Killian when my neighbors go away. I took care of him all weekend. He loves to run to my house, 250 ft, to see my two idiots, Pronto and Disco. This weekend I noticed Killian's rear end is worse and his breathing is very labored. I am afraid Killian's time is short I suggested to my neighbor he get Killian over to our vet so he could be more comfortable. I will not push the issue now but felt I owed it to Killian and my neighbor. Good luck with Nala's humans.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for this. When I talked to her earlier about one of the surgery sites becoming infected & how miserable Nala was, I couldn't take it. I was about to tell her to just let her go, but didn't. I will talk to her tomorrow.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you for your well wishes. Prayers to Atticus. What a brave soul he is. No living creature should have to endure this.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers for Nala.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

*Update on Nala*

I wanted to let all of you know that Nala lost her battle with cancer and passed away on Friday, June 1st. Her humans held on to her as long as they could, but did let her go. My friend told me that Nala looked at her right before the vet administered the shot, with a look of gratefulness. So sad. I ache for the family and know what a great girl Nala was to them. RIP Sweet Girl. You will be so missed.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sad to read the last update of Nala passing. May she rest now in the flower bed at Bridge. My deepest condolences to your friend and you, this girl was so much loved and will be greatly missed. I am very sorry.

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Nala.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am so sad to read the last update of Nala passing. May she rest now in the flower bed at Bridge. My deepest condolences to your friend and you, this girl was so much loved and will be greatly missed. I am very sorry.
> 
> Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Nala.


Thanks so much for your thoughts. She did love her flower bed.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

This was such a difficult situation for you and your friend. It's hard when you care so much about them both. 

I hope the coming days bring moments of comfort for you both and that your friend can find peace from the look of gratefulness Nala passed to her at the end.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

RIP sweet Nala, you gave it a good fight. My heart goes out to you, Nala's mom and family. Bless you for being such a good friend!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

RIP Nala, no longer in any pain. May happy memories soon take the place of hurt in everyone's heart.
Cancer in our breed is just so unfair.


----------

